# Filipino Martial Arts magazine



## ikenpo (Jul 5, 2003)

Was wondering if any one had any old issues of the Filipino Martial Arts Magazine that they would be willing to sell? It the magazine at http://www.filipinomag.com/. Just send me an email to jason_bugg@hotmail.com

Thanks, jb:asian:


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 5, 2003)

I will look for you but did u get this months copy of the magazine?
It was pretty good.


Adam


----------



## LabanB (Jul 6, 2003)

I'm still trying to get postage costs on the subscriptions for the UK! 

   And are you sure its the same magazine? The company which produces Inside Kung-Fu produce a magazine with the same title on an irregular basis and they have one released recently.

Bill


----------



## ikenpo (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LabanB _
> *And are you sure its the same magazine? The company which produces Inside Kung-Fu produce a magazine with the same title on an irregular basis and they have one released recently.
> 
> Bill *



Hey Bill,

I'm real clear on what I'm looking for, the website shows the past issues. Thanks for asking.

jb:asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LabanB _
> *I'm still trying to get postage costs on the subscriptions for the UK!
> 
> And are you sure its the same magazine? The company which produces Inside Kung-Fu produce a magazine with the same title on an irregular basis and they have one released recently.
> ...



The magazine is called "Matrial Arts Presents" one issue a year is Filipino Martial Arts.

:asian:


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 6, 2003)

they realy only make one a year ? thats a bummer if so


----------

